# Formatting thumbdrive in 7.3 RC1 cause kernel panic



## ernie (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a FreeBSD 7.3 RC1 machine that has a 64GB Corsair thumb drive installed. I discovered out of the box the thumb drive is formatted FAT32 which caused a problem copying a 83GB tar archive over to it. So I decided to use sysinstall to reformat the thumb drive to UFS. I told it to use the whole drive in Fdisk, then in Label I made a single partition da0s1d and when I selected write I got a kernel panic and had to reboot the machine. Tried it several times with a kernel panic each time.

Anyone had any success formatting a thumb drive for UFS? Or can anyone suggest another format that will handle larger than 4GB file sizes?


- Ernie.


----------



## ernie (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry to double post, I meant 8GB file in the OP not 83GB! Can't see how to edit my original post.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2010)

ernie said:
			
		

> Sorry to double post, I meant 8GB file in the OP not 83GB! Can't see how to edit my original post.



I bet a magic button popped up right after that post ... (read the FAQ).


----------

